# Veggie burger recipes?



## entropy (Nov 11, 2006)

self-explanatory


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You read my mind, Entropy! I've been having a dickens of a time finding Gardenburger products (I like their classic one with mushrooms and barley) and thought I'd try making some. No beans in my recipe, please.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

When last I checked there were numerous veggie burger recipes on the net. Google is you friend.

Here's one I got from Alton Brown:

Split Pea Burgers 
Alton Brown

1 tablespoon olive oil, plus 1 to 2 additional tablespoons for sauteing 
1/2 cup chopped onion 
1/2 cup chopped bell pepper 
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper 
2 teaspoons minced garlic 
4 ounces mushrooms, sliced 
3 cups vegetable broth 
1 cup dry split peas, picked and rinsed 
1/2 cup dry brown rice 
1 teaspoon ground coriander 
1 teaspoon ground cumin 
3/4 cup plain dry bread crumbs, plus 1/4 cup for coating

Heat 1 tablespoon olive oil in a large (4 to 6-quart) saucepan over medium heat. Add the onion and bell pepper along with a generous pinch of salt. Sweat for 5 minutes or until the onions are soft. Add the garlic and mushrooms and continue to cook for another 4 minutes. 

Add the broth, peas, rice, coriander and cumin. Increase the heat to high and bring to a boil. Decrease heat to low, cover and cook at a simmer for 1 hour or until the rice and peas are tender. Remove from the heat and gently pour the mixture into the bowl of a food processor and process until just combined.* Do not puree. Pour this mixture into a bowl and stir in the 3/4 cup of bread crumbs. Season, to taste, with salt and freshly ground pepper. Refrigerate for 30 minutes. 

Shape the mixture into patties and dredge on each side in the remaining 1/4 cup of bread crumbs. Heat 1 tablespoon of olive oil in a medium saute pan over medium heat. Add 2 burgers at a time and saute until brown on each side, approximately 3 to 4 minutes per side. To grill, cook on high for 3 to 4 minutes per side as well. Serve immediately. 

*When blending hot liquids: Remove liquid from the heat and allow to cool for at least 5 minutes. Transfer liquid to a blender or food processor and fill it no more than halfway. If using a blender, release one corner of the lid. This prevents the vacuum effect that creates heat explosions. Place a towel over the top of the machine, pulse a few times then process on high speed until smooth.

Shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Maybe thiese will help:

Copycat Gardenburger Recipe 

Meatless Burgers Recipes

BTW, and FWIW, I enjoy the Trader Joe's Vegetable Masala Burger.

Shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

And here's one from Cooks Illustrated. You might want to bookmark the site.

The Longbored Surfer - Veggie Burgers Worth the Trouble

Shel


----------



## arkboynko (Aug 31, 2007)

Maybe you should call it a verger? I guess I think a burger is meat.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks for the links, everyone. I found one that has mushrooms and barley in it, which I like. I may try the faux Gardenburger recipe, too.

Since I have 8 ounces of crimini mushrooms in the fridge, I know what I'm making for lunch. :lips:


----------

